# Hyside repair



## jonseim (May 27, 2006)

Zach Baird will be along to tell you more. 

Where to you live? There's a shop in S. Denver called Inflatable Technologies that can be found at raftrepair.com, run by Zach S, does great work



There's also Zach B who is in Salida that can be found here or at raftfix.com who also does great work.


I trust em both and listen to whatever they say for repairs. Zach B posts a bit here and is a trusted source of info.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

jonseim said:


> Zach Baird will be along to tell you more.
> Where to you live? There's a shop in S. Denver called Inflatable Technologies that can be found at raftrepair.com, run by Zach S, does great work
> There's also Zach B who is in Salida that can be found here or at raftfix.com who also does great work.
> I trust em both and listen to whatever they say for repairs. Zach B posts a bit here and is a trusted source of info.


I second getting a professional repair done, either Zach Baird at raftfix.com Or Zach Sack at Inflatable Technologies raftrepair.com can help ya out. Remember, it might cost more to try and fix it and fail than to just have it done right in the first place. Both have done work for me in the past, with great results. I do believe Zach Baird used to give a discount to buzzards, not sure if he still does or not.


----------



## Damy5584 (May 4, 2020)

I live up in northwest Montana. Haven't been able to find anyone nearby yet.


----------



## athelake (Dec 3, 2014)

You can try Northern Lights Trading in Kalispell.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Depends on what is going on under there on how you repair it. At any rate, re-gluing the rub strake (yellow band) is not the answer. If there is a hole at the edge of the strake you'll want to peel it back and patch it. If it is a seam leak ( there is a seam under the strake on hysides) it will likely need to be repaired from the inside out.


----------



## Damy5584 (May 4, 2020)

It definitely is a leak for the seam. When you say inside out does that mean removing the strake or something else. Also thank you guys very much!


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

You have to get to the inside seam tape where the failure is. Two ways to do it. Peel strake, outside seam tape, seam and inside seam tape find the failure, and rebuild. The other is to slice the boat open wherever your best guess is and go in from the slice looking for the inside seam tape failure. Likely you'll see a wrinkle in the tape or find it loose. One of the problems is that just because its leaking at "that spot" from the strake, that may not be where the inside seam tape failure is. There is a "channel" created and air can run the channel until if finds the easiest way out. Could be 3" or 3'+ from where it is leaking out of the strake. Until you find where the inside seam tape failure is, you can't fix it. If potentially peeling apart 3' of seam doesn't sound appealing....

Another option if its a super slow leak, is to use the interior sealant. If you go that route, I would recommend the product that Inflatable Tech sells over the NRS or god forbid, West Marines peanut brittle.


----------

